# If you suddenly became filthy rich, would it make you happier?



## HighlanderNorth (Aug 24, 2012)

This hasnt happened to me(yet), so I cant say for sure how it would effect me in the long term. I was born to a middle class family, and my father busted his butt at his job at a large multinational company to overcome his mostly useless bachelor's degree in "statistics", and it paid off eventually, as from the time I was 12 we kinda moved into the upper middle class bracket, then my parents divorced when I was like 14 in the 80's. His new wife's daughters got straight A's in school, compared with my lack of scholastic enthusiasm and rebelliousness/long hair, etc. Then he got transferred(again) back to NC, and then transferred back up here about 14 years ago. and now I've seen him 4 times in 24 years!

So he's got money now, and has had money for a long time, but I never see a penny of it, so I only get what I earn as far as income, no more, no less. But I see other people being spoiled rotten by their parents from an early age til their parents die and they inherit ALL the money. I stand to inherit squat pretty much...

I did go out with a girl in the 90's who's parents owned 2 large, local construction/masonry contracting companies. They are very well off, and owned their entire street, and all the houses on it! But although we got along good, I wasnt ready for marriage, and I wasnt very attracted to her, so I just wanted to be friends after a while, but she wanted to get married, so I broke it off. It was then that I realized that I couldve settled into a not-so-happy marriage for money, and been financially set for life, and for coming generations, but the whole idea of becoming a "gold digger" and pretending to love someone I didnt love, and deceiving someone for their money kinda makes me sick! It wouldnt be worth it. Yet so many people do it!:thumbsdow

But if I won the lottery(that I never play) and I became rich, I think I would be extremely happy in the short term because I could drive the cars I've always wanted to drive, own a mansion, etc. But with that comes all the negative attention, all the gold diggers, the fair weather friends, the moochers, and then I'd be hanging out with the other rich people, many of whom are douches. Plus you gotta hire accountants, lawyers for all the bogus lawsuits leveled against you, etc.

I really dont know if being rich makes rich people more or less happy than middle class people or even poorer people for that matter, as they dont have to worry about all the nonsense that goes along with it all. Plus, the gov't dependent dont have to work and yet get 100% support, a free home, free health care, free food, clothing, money, etc. They have zero responsibility and can sleep late every day! But that life leads to even more misery and failure, drugs, jail, dropping out of school, and its a perpetual cycle.


How do you think great wealth would effect you in the short and long term?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 24, 2012)

The key to happiness with money isn't the money itself, it's knowing how to handle it. All the things you mentioned--gold diggers, moochers, lawyers, assholes, misery, etc. don't come hand-in-hand with having money. People who come into lots of money, either through lotteries or years of work, often have no idea what to do with it or how to manage their lifestyle. A woman wins the lottery and buys fancy stuff for all her neighbors and suddenly she's a target for everyone around her. An NFL player gets a huge contract and spends all the money on Bentleys, hookers, and coke, and when he's cut by the team two years later he's homeless. A man works hard and finally sells his business, and tries to live like Donald Trump and ends up in an empty life surrounded by jerks and trophy ex-wives.

What you want to do is try and be smart. Say you win the lottery. Don't get handed the giant check on TV and run out and buy a mansion, a Porsche, and a Russian underwear model. Instead, be careful about it accept the lottery payment anonymously or through a trust/corporation. Pay off all your debts. Get your living conditions to a point you're comfortable with without going overboard (replace that Yugo with a nice Toyota, but skip the Ferrari.) Invest the rest of the money in various things and live off the dividends/interest/profits. Keep your same friends and don't try to make new ones through financial status.

People who have money and know how to keep it are a good example. Like Warren Buffet--unless you know he's Warren Buffet you'd have no clue he was wealthy beyond imagination just by looking at his lifestyle.

Would striking it rich make me happy? Well, it'd take care of most of the things that make me unhappy. I'd like to think I'm reasonable enough to not get screwed over by it.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm not a very eloquent man, so in short allow me to respond thusly: "hells yeah"

To echo what abtomat said, I think a lot of it has to do with your personality. If you're the type that lacks self control, you'll surely be worse off with more money...


----------



## scout24 (Aug 24, 2012)

Perhaps the ability to focus on things other than my job, and to spend more time watching my kids grow up would make me happier. More time with my Wife. Less stress over being sure the bills were paid. Knowing that the rainy day was taken care of. Things like that. Knowing I had my kid's backs if needed without worrying about it. Cars, boats, vacations, fancy houses would give fleeting amusement and fun I guess, but not so much "happiness"...


----------



## badtziscool (Aug 24, 2012)

I would say a windfall would definitely ease the stress I'm currently dealing with, so that would make me happier, but like you said, you inherit other issues that come with being wealthy. But in a world where money (unfortuantely) is the number one key factor to living, I guess the stresses experienced as a whole would be less if you were wealthy. 

For me I'd rather just have $2million saved somewhere so I can just live off of the interest. It's just enough so that you don't have to worry about work if you lost it, but ideally you would need to work to keep yourself busy and earn a little extra income to live a comfortable lifestyle. And at the very end, you have enough to take care of your family and most of what life throws at you.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Aug 24, 2012)

ABTOMAT said:


> The key to happiness with money isn't the money itself, it's knowing how to handle it. All the things you mentioned--gold diggers, moochers, lawyers, assholes, misery, etc. don't come hand-in-hand with having money. People who come into lots of money, either through lotteries or years of work, often have no idea what to do with it or how to manage their lifestyle. A woman wins the lottery and buys fancy stuff for all her neighbors and suddenly she's a target for everyone around her. An NFL player gets a huge contract and spends all the money on Bentleys, hookers, and coke, and when he's cut by the team two years later he's homeless. A man works hard and finally sells his business, and tries to live like Donald Trump and ends up in an empty life surrounded by jerks and trophy ex-wives.
> 
> What you want to do is try and be smart. Say you win the lottery. Don't get handed the giant check on TV and run out and buy a mansion, a Porsche, and a Russian underwear model. Instead, be careful about it accept the lottery payment anonymously or through a trust/corporation. Pay off all your debts. Get your living conditions to a point you're comfortable with without going overboard (replace that Yugo with a nice Toyota, but skip the Ferrari.) Invest the rest of the money in various things and live off the dividends/interest/profits. Keep your same friends and don't try to make new ones through financial status.
> 
> ...




I agree with most of that, and if I suddenly came into 2 million dollars(which isnt that much these days), I'd buy a $350,000 house in a rural area not too far from town on an acre or 2 with a low interest mortgage, and the interest rate would be guaranteed low because of the 2 million dollars in capital I'd have in accounts to back it up. I just paid off my truck last year, so I would spoil myself and buy a new Mustang Boss 302 or maybe a Cadillac CTS-V with a low interest loan, so I could use the money left over from my windfall to invest in various ways.

When I said mansion in the OP, I was then speaking of becoming REALLY rich all the sudden, like 50 million dollars! Then I'd buy a 3 million dollar home, which would go up in value over the coming years anyway, and I'd buy an antique performance car or four, which would also go up in value, and I'd buy a new sports car, which would be the one investment that wouldnt go up in value.....

I just looked into a few houses being sold by celebrities, and I read about 3 of them that were just sold, and all of them were bought in the last 8-11 years, and all of them went up in value by 30-100% over that time, even though real estate has been terrible in the past 5 years. It seems that the homes of the really wealthy always go up in value, even while our homes are plummeting!


----------



## copperfox (Aug 24, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> I agree with most of that, and if I suddenly came into 2 million dollars(which isnt that much these days), I'd buy a $350,000 house in a rural area not too far from town on an acre or 2 with a low interest mortgage, and the interest rate would be guaranteed low because of the 2 million dollars in capital I'd have in accounts to back it up. I just paid off my truck last year, so I would spoil myself and buy a new Mustang Boss 302 or maybe a Cadillac CTS-V with a low interest loan, so I could use the money left over from my windfall to invest in various ways.



I don't get it. If you had 2 million dollars you'd get a mortgage and a car loan?? Why not buy the house and car outright and save the money on interest?


----------



## Ualnosaj (Aug 24, 2012)

copperfox said:


> I don't get it. If you had 2 million dollars you'd get a mortgage and a car loan?? Why not buy the house and car outright and save the money on interest?



I would do the same and secure low interest credit with the money where required. Don't part with your own money until it's worked for you to the core. With that sum of money, you can earn past the interest without issue among other things.

You pay cash for a house and a car, all you have is a house and money being sucked away in a rapidly depreciating item. With low interest loans I pay you 4 percent but earn 7+ (conservative) percent on my money in the right hands.



________________
Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse the brevity of this message.


----------



## gadget_lover (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm happy now, so I'm not sure that I'd be happier. 

I just retired, so it would not impact my job.

My wife likes our house, so we would not move. 

I have most of the toys that I want, and no room to put more.

I have a car that I like, and no place to park another.

There are some things I'd do with a few million. I'd buy the house next door and use it for storage/workshop. It's hard to create or mod flashlights or work on furniture when you have no room to work. 

I'd set up my kids in their own business so they are self sustaining. I'd invest the rest the most secure investments I can find. 

But that would not make me happier. 

Daniel


----------



## Burgess (Aug 24, 2012)

Very interesting thread here.

Here's my comment:


Two years ago, i had Cataract Surgery (both eyes).

After wearing Eyeglasses for FIFTY YEARS, i suddenly can see PERFECTLY, withOUT glasses !

20/20 vision (or better) in Both Eyes !

(note: cannot focus closer than ~40 centimeters, so still need 2.00 Reading Glasses for close-up stuff)


This has truly been a *Major Miracle* in my life.

A real eye-opening experience, if you'll pardon the pun.


Made me appreciate -- Every Single Day -- what a priceless "second chance" this has been for me.


I've gotta' say that I'm *already* pretty damn happy with my Life !




A great BIG improvement ! ! !


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 24, 2012)

It would be nice to own my own business. Winning the lottery would give me the capital to invest without having to kill myself to earn it the hard way, and money to pay the paychecks until the business became profitable. All I'd need is a good idea...

Generally speaking, money can't buy Happiness, but it sure can rent her by the hour.


----------



## Empath (Aug 24, 2012)

One once said, and noted that "life is suffering". Apparently the view had enough merit to be spread worldwide, and repeated and studied by millions.

Our efforts and thoughts are spent addressing that suffering and attempting to identify and grasp the means of alleviating that suffering.

Money, which has been identified as a protection and alleviation of many potential sufferings, bears an appearance of advantage. While I can't say all, many would look to a financial windfall as a step toward a solution.

Would such a windfall bring about a solution to the point that the principle of "life is suffering" no longer applies?

No. The principal would still apply; though many of us would welcome a change in the particular "sufferings" common to us.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Aug 24, 2012)

copperfox said:


> I don't get it. If you had 2 million dollars you'd get a mortgage and a car loan?? Why not buy the house and car outright and save the money on interest?



Why? Cause you can make much more interest on that money if you keep it and invest it, and pay a low interest rate on the mortgage. You get a 3% interest rate mortgage since you have more than enough capital to back it up, and you invest that 350K into gold or some other higher interest rate investment, then you make out better in the long run. The car loan would be even lower interest, like 1-2%.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 25, 2012)

ABTOMAT said:


> What you want to do is try and be smart. Say you win the lottery. Don't get handed the giant check on TV and run out and buy a mansion, a Porsche, and a Russian underwear model. Instead, be careful about it accept the lottery payment anonymously or through a trust/corporation. Pay off all your debts. Get your living conditions to a point you're comfortable with without going overboard (replace that Yugo with a nice Toyota, but skip the Ferrari.) Invest the rest of the money in various things and live off the dividends/interest/profits. Keep your same friends and don't try to make new ones through financial status.




+ 1......Except for the Russian Underwear Model, I'd definitely be getting me one of those!   :twothumbs

Speaking to wife: "Honey, since we now have all this money, I hired you a maid." ......... 

~ Chance


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't know if it would make me happier, but it would reduce the stress of day to day living.

I have a job I love, a nice car (ok, it's nothing special, but it is perfect for what I use a car for) a wife I adore, and who adores me, 3 awesome cats.
i live in a fairly poor rental house, but the rent is rediculously cheap, and it's 15mins from work (20 on a bad day) moving would cost much more, so we are staying put for now

If I became filthy rich, I would probably try and buy the house i am in, flatten it and rebuild something nicer and more suitable (paying the low rate mortgage with the interest earned on the money I have)

Maybe buy a fun sportscar too (a caterham or something light and nimble)


----------



## Stress_Test (Aug 25, 2012)

For most people, suddenly coming into a large fortune of money is kind of like getting ahold of the One Ring from Tolkien's trilogy. It seems really freakin' awesome at first and everything's going great but sooner or later you realize you're in deep deep doo-doo and by then it's too late. 


There have been follow-up studies of people who hit the lottery, and for many of those people things ended badly after several years had gone by. Some were broke, and if I remember right I think some were murdered by someone hoping to cash in. 

There's a quote, I can't remember from who, but he said "Have you ever seen a happy millionaire?" 

I guess what I'm trying to say is that there is a benefit to having money but it's not a ticket to life satisfaction or happiness. I've known people who were dirt poor but they had close friends and they were happier than most other people I've met who were far wealthier. Money can buy you "stuff" but new stuff quickly becomes old stuff and you're still back where you started. If you've got a few close friends and/or family who care about you and you care about them, then you've got something that no amount of money can buy.


----------



## TadpolePilot (Aug 25, 2012)

Most people don't change and some do.


----------



## AZPops (Aug 26, 2012)

I like the way you think Chance!


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 26, 2012)

To answer the question in the topic title . . . *YES!*

But not so I could buy a ton of stuff I'd instantly be bored with. It would be so that I could enjoy complete financial security for the rest of my life. Put the money in the bank, and just live off the interest. Relax with my friends. Sell my place. Move into a slightly bigger one. Move into any neighborhood I want to. (Though must admit that my current one is actually a very decent place to live.) Travel more than I do now.

Most important of all is get my mother a wonderful place to live in, along with a new car. 

Money just gives you the freedom to do a lot more than you otherwise could in Life. No stress over bills, no stress over unexpected expenses, no stress over unexpected injuries. Total financial security just reduces stress to an extreme level. Thus leading to happiness. Unfortunately, you have some who kill themselves to afford the car payments on their Mercedes, their townhouse, designer clothes, jewelry, etc. In that case, money increases stress. But if you, say win the $52,000,000 lottery, and you don't let the money inflate your head or ego; you can live stress-free for the rest of your days. Just be sure to do some good with some of that money for others less fortunate.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 26, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> To answer the question in the topic title . . . *YES!*
> 
> But not so I could buy a ton of stuff I'd instantly be bored with. It would be so that I could enjoy complete financial security for the rest of my life. Put the money in the bank, and just live off the interest. Relax with my friends. Sell my place. Move into a slightly bigger one. Move into any neighborhood I want to. (Though must admit that my current one is actually a very decent place to live.) Travel more than I do now.
> 
> ...



I couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## tatasal (Aug 26, 2012)

To all you guys who have answered this thread, what will be the first flashlight that you will buy?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 26, 2012)

tatasal said:


> To all you guys who have answered this thread, what will be the first flashlight that you will buy?



A heavily customized Mac's Ti Tri-EDC and a Tri-V.


----------



## Larbo (Aug 26, 2012)

Happier?.... maybe, but I know I would be terrorizing the neighborhood with the biggest badass HID's I could get my hands on.:devil:


----------



## CDR_Glock (Aug 26, 2012)

Happiness comes from within and sharing that happiness with those around you. Financial windfalls are something like a tidal wave for many people. Some people I know of have ended off worse off financially. Some people I know of have become elitist and worthless in the pleasantries. Other people I know, based upon their upbringing, showed no changes in how they function, treat others or live. 

Money doesn't always give happiness and many live for the here and now, wasting it all. Some will squander and live for the future that never comes. 

Life is like a Marathon. You can sprint for 1 mile and never finish the race. Go slowly and never finish in a day. Pace yourself and finish with the rest of the pack. 

Be content with health, food, shelter, and people around you. Nicer cars, houses, status, or lavish vacations don't make life any better; It is life spent in a different context.


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 26, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> If you suddenly became filthy rich, would it make you happier??


I wouldn't be any happier, but other people would be less happy and that's almost as good.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 26, 2012)

AZPops said:


> I like the way you think Chance!



Thanks Godfather, just trying to make you laugh.

C. G.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 26, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> + 1......Except for the Russian Underwear Model, I'd definitely be getting me one of those!   :twothumbs
> 
> Speaking to wife: "Honey, since we now have all this money, I hired you a maid." .........
> 
> ~ Chance



Hahaha. Now's that a story that ends with neither wife nor maid. Can't blame you, though. :laughing:

Me? I'd get my (theoretical) wife the best English maid outfit money could buy. And hire the ugliest old woman I could find to actually clean the house.




tatasal said:


> To all you guys who have answered this thread, what will be the first flashlight that you will buy?



Just an HDS. I'm a man of simple tastes with no modern 1x123 light. ...and I already have a UB3T and a Hellfighter.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 26, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> ......... Relax with my friends.
> ......... if you, say win the $52,000,000 lottery, and you don't let the money inflate your head or ego; you can live stress-free for the rest of your days. Just be sure to do some good with some of that money for others less fortunate.



You know your friends as they are now. Truse me after you win the $52 million, relaxing with them won't be so easy. Id say impossable if they are aware of you being a millionaire. Perhaps you'll be able to keep the money from inflateing your head or ego, :shakehead But don't think for a second it won't change the dynamic of every relationship you have. Stress-free for the rest of your days......No way!

~ Chance


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Aug 26, 2012)

I doubt if I'd be happier. I would expect a massive currency devaluation the next day.

Money isn't wealth anyway, it's an abstraction for convenience sake. The fact that so many in our society regard money as wealth is disturbing. It doesn't even make good toilet paper if you haven't stocked enough soap to 'launder' it first.


----------



## eh4 (Aug 26, 2012)

I do believe that it would make me "happier", I'd also spend out most of it pretty rapidly and hope to have no regrets about where the windfall was distributed.
A little bit would go for a rainy day fund, a little bit would go to buying some tools, toys and strategic land, and most of it would go to people, causes and investments in ideas that I believed were worthy.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 26, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> But don't think for a second it won't change the dynamic of every relationship you have. Stress-free for the rest of your days......No way!
> 
> ~ Chance



You don't know my friends. Not that they're a noble bunch with extremely high moral standards. I just know they wouldn't care if I was rich or not. 

Before the money:
"You guys want to go to Dave & Buster's? Okay. Can't believe they got rid of the silk pie. How many years has it been off the menu? Yeah, Burger King has that Hershey's substitute that is kinda close to it. But not quite."

After the money:
"You guys want to go to Dave & Buster's? Okay. Can't believe they got rid of the silk pie. How many years has it been off the menu? Yeah, Burger King has that Hershey's substitute that is kinda close to it. But not quite."


----------



## jumpin jackson (Aug 26, 2012)

if i won the lottery, it would take away the fear of losing the home i live in, im being made redundant at work so no home spun wisdom and acceptance im afraid
jumpin jackson


----------



## Stress_Test (Aug 26, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> You don't know my friends. Not that they're a noble bunch with extremely high moral standards. I just know they wouldn't care if I was rich or not.
> 
> Before the money:
> "You guys want to go to Dave & Buster's? Okay. Can't believe they got rid of the silk pie. How many years has it been off the menu? Yeah, Burger King has that Hershey's substitute that is kinda close to it. But not quite."
> ...




You would hope so (I would hope so too) but money does change people, often not for the better. I've seen previously good relationships go straight down the toilet once big money gets involved  sigh Not a slam on your friends though. I'd still say that being lower income and having good friends is better than being rich and having no friends.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Aug 26, 2012)

The security it would give would certainly make me happier. Whether it would cause the troubles mentioned is up to me. I think I'd take that chance, as would 99% of us here. The other 1% is already filthy rich.

Geoff


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 26, 2012)

tatasal said:


> To all you guys who have answered this thread, what will be the first flashlight that you will buy?


Probably a polarion - or a tri-v
Or a hellfighter with a macs custom battery tube

I really dont know - i would certainly get a Leica M9 though


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 26, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> You don't know my friends.
> 
> I just know they wouldn't care if I was rich or not."



Hi Monocrom,

I don't know your friends personally, but I do know if you won $52 million from the lottery (money-for-nothing)......your friends would most certainly care. I also know they would expect you to share the wealth. It's one thing for your friends to observe you work 60 hours a week to become well off. It's quiet another matter when you are given $52 million for being lucky enough to buy the right Lottery ticket.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 26, 2012)

Guys, I get what you're saying. I honestly do. I'm completely confident they wouldn't change their behavior towards me. I can say that because I have a very close circle of friends whom I've know for easily 10 if not 20 years, in some cases. They're good guys with their own individual quirks and issues. And I know exactly what they are because I know them all so well.

*However . . . *I realize that money can indeed destroy even the best of friendships and even marriages. Solid relationships built over decades. (Just like my friendships.) I get it. Still, if it came down to it and my friends started acting very differently if I won a ton of money; than that's just the way it'll have to be. I'll be generous towards them, but only to a limit. And, as a very rare occurrence. That's something I'll be clear about towards them. If that's not enough, then that's it. Family comes first. My friends feel the same way. That money is financial security for me and my immediate family. Flying Turtle is right. You take the money, and you deal with the chance that it might change things between you and your friends.


----------



## z17813 (Aug 26, 2012)

I doubt it would make me happier but I'm willing to give it a try 

I know some really rich people that aren't happy and some really poor people that are and vice versa.

There is a fair bit of research that a a point not too far beyond meeting day to day financial needs and a certain degree of financial freedom there is little correlation between money and happiness. Arun Abey's book "How much is enough?" is a decent read, also if your ever bored have a read about the support groups for lottery winners, it's quite random. 
Essentially a lot of people who win large amounts of money end up being depressed because their lives didn't change as much as they thought it would, bit of a case of "There are two tragedies in life: one is not getting what you want, the other is getting it."


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 27, 2012)

Honestly, a lot of folks think that being rich will instantly make their lives 2000% better.

The reason why some lottery winners need support groups is because they're broken on the inside, and no amount of zeros to the right of a "1" will ever solve their problems. Certain things money will never buy . . . Class, good-taste, and happiness to a miserable person on the inside.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 27, 2012)

I remember reading about a man who sold his business for about 20 million dollars. He retired but only increased his spending by about 15%. His children had grown up watching their father work hard every day. It wasn't untill after they had finished collage and became successful that their parents informed them they were going to inherent some serious money. They had already established their fathers work ethic. The parents didn't want money to spoil their children.

~ Chance


----------



## Launch Mini (Aug 27, 2012)

To go on the friends thing.
Years back, I had season tix to the local NHL club. My deal was, I took friends, they just bought a beer & burger before the game. Occassionaly they drove too.
So one "buddy" I had taken to an number of games in particular pissed me off.
I had bought a BMW ( lease was not much more than my prior car), but his perception was I won the lottery.
He gets in the car, says "I guess your buying dinner tonght".
I was taken a back.
Sure as shyte, we get to the game, order beer & a burger, he does not reach for his wallet. I had to pay.
Last hockey game he ever went to.
SO, don't count on No Stress if you come into any type of $$$


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 27, 2012)

A few years back, a survey was sent to a lot of lottery winners asking them how winning had effected their life. Without exception the people responding reported that all their friends and family now expected them to pay anytime they went out. They also made it known they were expecting lavish gifts on their birthday, and for Christmas. The flip side, the lottery winners told of never receiving so much as a card on their birthday or Christmas. The reason: You can afford anything you want, there's nothing you need. So much for, "It's the thought that counts."

One thing I'd be concerned with if I won $52 million, (I don't "play" but that doesn't reduce my chance of winning) somebody kidnapping my wife or child. $52 million is a huge target.

Still another consideration: If you suddenly could afford anything you wanted, anything in the world right now, how patient would you be? You drive up to the Ferrari dealership in your Toyota, wearing old jeans and a t-shirt. Your singing to yourself, I'm gunna buy a new Ferrari, I'm gunna buy a new Ferrari! And the the sales people look down their noses at you, if they even bother to acknowledge you at all.......are you going to be polite, smile, leave quietly? Perhaps do a Pretty Woman and go buy a Maserati from the dealership across the street, then drive it around the parking lot of the Ferrari dealership. Or are you going to turn into Mr. I'M A MILLIONAIRE!! WHO THE [email protected]&&:# ARE YOU!!???

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 27, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I remember reading about a man who sold his business for about 20 million dollars. He retired but only increased his spending by about 15%. His children had grown up watching their father work hard every day. It wasn't untill after they had finished collage and became successful that their parents informed them they were going to inherent some serious money. They had already established their fathers work ethic. The parents didn't want money to spoil their children.
> 
> ~ Chance



Very smart parents.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 27, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Still another consideration: If you suddenly could afford anything you wanted, anything in the world right now, how patient would you be? You drive up to the Ferrari dealership in your Toyota, wearing old jeans and a t-shirt. Your singing to yourself, I'm gunna buy a new Ferrari, I'm gunna buy a new Ferrari! And the the sales people look down their noses at you, if they even bother to acknowledge you at all.......are you going to be polite, smile, leave quietly? Perhaps do a Pretty Woman and go buy a Maserati from the dealership across the street, then drive it around the parking lot of the Ferrari dealership. Or are you going to turn into Mr. I'M A MILLIONAIRE!! WHO THE [email protected]&&:# ARE YOU!!???
> 
> ~ Chance



Ferrari dealers are used to grungy rock-stars turning up to buy. Jeans, T-shirt, scraggly beard, etc.

Nothing new to them.

Also, before claiming a lottery-winning, hire an attorney. They can explain the process involved in claiming winnings without the general public having a single clue who you are, far better than I could explain it.


----------



## Stress_Test (Aug 27, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Ferrari dealers are used to grungy rock-stars turning up to buy. Jeans, T-shirt, scraggly beard, etc.
> 
> Nothing new to them.
> 
> Also, before claiming a lottery-winning, hire an attorney. They can explain the process involved in claiming winnings without the general public having a single clue who you are, far better than I could explain it.




That's the plan I would take; I'd want to prevent anyone from knowing that I'd won, except maybe my parents. 


If word DID get out that I had hit the lotto, then I think I'd set a big chunk aside for my parents' care, a little bit for my own retirement, then give the rest away to charitable causes, disaster relief, etc. That way when the gold diggers come around with their hands out, I can say "sorry all gone!" (the donations would have to be done publicly so there was proof the money was gone).


I'm sure Ferraris are nice but I've grown fond of my Mustang :laughing:


----------



## jtr1962 (Aug 27, 2012)

badtziscool said:


> I would say a windfall would definitely ease the stress I'm currently dealing with, so that would make me happier, but like you said, you inherit other issues that come with being wealthy. But in a world where money (unfortuantely) is the number one key factor to living, I guess the stresses experienced as a whole would be less if you were wealthy.
> 
> For me I'd rather just have $2million saved somewhere so I can just live off of the interest. It's just enough so that you don't have to worry about work if you lost it, but ideally you would need to work to keep yourself busy and earn a little extra income to live a comfortable lifestyle. And at the very end, you have enough to take care of your family and most of what life throws at you.


Pretty much my thoughts. I'd be happy with enough money to live comfortably off the interest after spending enough to buy a house outright. I would continue my self-employment, but only for projects I found interesting. If nothing interesting came up, I have plenty of hobby projects which I previously shelved for lack of time or money which I could get back to.

Don't know what I would do with more than maybe $10 million other than give it away to those less fortunate. I figure $1 million to buy a very nice house somewhere in NYC or another urban area, _maybe_ a summer home in Alaska (I hate NYC summers), and then a few million left to invest for income. I wouldn't own a car or boat or small plane although I would buy a Quest velomobile.  I would travel a bit, but certainly not constantly. Maybe once or twice a year I'd go someplace. I suppose if I was megawealthy I could buy one of these $100 million Manhattan penthouses but that's just not me. I'd rather just give the surplus away to a bunch who could put it to better use, perhaps even invest it in something which had the promise of bettering mankind.

Bottom line-a few million or so equals peace of mind. Anything beyond that probably makes you _less_ happy. I've heard the super rich spend a lot of their time just trying to keep others from taking their money.


----------



## AZPops (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone have an extry $52 mil to transfer to my account? If you do, I'll let you know if it made me happier or not, ... say in a year or two?


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 27, 2012)

Stress_Test said:


> That's the plan I would take; I'd want to prevent anyone from knowing that I'd won, except maybe my parents.
> 
> 
> If word DID get out that I had hit the lotto, then I think I'd set a big chunk aside for my parents' care, a little bit for my own retirement, then give the rest away to charitable causes, disaster relief, etc. That way when the gold diggers come around with their hands out, I can say "sorry all gone!" (the donations would have to be done publicly so there was proof the money was gone).
> ...



Simply put, you ARE going to have to change a few things about your life after you win the lottery. No way around it. If you're in a poor, working class, or even a middle class neighborhood; you're going to have to move. I know I'd have to sell my CO-OP apartment if I won. I'm friendly towards my neighbors. But I appreciate my privacy and respect their's. A couple of days ago I bumped into a neighbor I haven't seen in months. She lives just downstairs. But, she's a very private person. Just how it goes. Even when the economy is good, it would be stupid to tempt my neighbors (if they learned I won), by staying in my place. Either begging me for money, demanding it, or going even further to try to get it. None of my close friends live in my neighborhood, so no big thing moving.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 27, 2012)

AZPops said:


> Anyone have an extry $52 mil to transfer to my account? If you do, I'll let you know if it made me happier or not, ... say in a year or two?



It wouldn't make you happy in the long run. Sure, you could buy every SureFire model ever made. You'd be happy for a little while. But that happiness would fade soon enough since it would be artificial.


----------



## AZPops (Aug 27, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> It wouldn't make you happy in the long run. Sure, you could buy every SureFire model ever made. You'd be happy for a little while. But that happiness would fade soon enough since it would be artificial.



It's not that I don't believe what you're saying, but I'd like to give it a try just the same! So anyone got that extry $52 mil?


----------



## Ilikelite (Aug 27, 2012)

I wish I had some in depth answer like the rest of these guy but would it make me happy? Hecks ya!

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 28, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Ferrari dealers are used to grungy rock-stars turning up to buy. Jeans, T-shirt, scraggly beard, etc.
> 
> Nothing new to them.



Strike one! Monochrome misses my point by a mile. :nana:

~ Chance


----------



## Empire (Aug 28, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Strike one! Monochrome misses my point by a mile. :nana:
> 
> ~ Chance


Mabye he god distracted by the "do a pretty woman" part


----------



## AZPops (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone know the folks who won the $330 Mil Powerball a few weeks ago? May be you can ask them how they're doing?


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 28, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Strike one! Monochrome misses my point by a mile. :nana:
> 
> ~ Chance



I'm tossing grenades. So, no need for accuracy.

BTW, the "e" isn't silent. It's invisible. So is the "h." 

Yes, I am a grammar nazi. Hate me know! . . . But please spell my name right.


----------



## AZPops (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh I forgot to ad Monocrom since you can't see him because he's diving to the far left of the photo! Plus he's also under water so you can't see him anyways!


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 28, 2012)

Fire the torpedoes!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 28, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> I'm tossing grenades. So, no need for accuracy.
> 
> BTW, the "e" isn't silent. It's invisible. So is the "h."
> 
> Yes, I am a grammar nazi. Hate me know! . . . But please spell my name right.








^ Monocrom, 

Please forgive the iPad auto-fill spelling error. Obviously, I wasn't paying close enough attention...me being a hunt-an-peck typist, I should've been watching more closely.

Nevertheless, I find your spelling of _Know_, (now?) and not capitalizing Grammar Nazi juxtaposed with you being a Grammar Nazi, along with your stating your lack of need for accuracy to be comical. :fail::nana:

STRIKE TWO!  



~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 28, 2012)

I choose not to greatly emphasize my hatred of spelling errors.

I like well-made automatic watches, so absolute accuracy isn't needed.

You are forgiven. Though if I reach strike three, I'm going to come to your house and disable your fuse box . . . Then again, that would be about as effective as punishing a woman by taking her shoe-shopping. :thinking:


----------



## Empire (Aug 28, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> I choose not to greatly emphasize my hatred of spelling errors.
> 
> I like well-made automatic watches, so absolute accuracy isn't needed.
> 
> You are forgiven. Though if I reach strike three, I'm going to come to your house and disable your fuse box . . . Then again, that would be about as effective as punishing a woman by taking her shoe-shopping. :thinking:


Yes but what if said woman has lost her legs!!???!!


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 28, 2012)

OK folks, can we get back to the thread topic please? Thanks,


----------



## ABTOMAT (Aug 28, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> OK folks, can we get back to the thread topic please? Thanks,



So about underwear models...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 28, 2012)

ABTOMAT said:


> So about underwear models...




If I was filthy rich I'd hire some... that would make me happy.

That's on topic, isn't it?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 28, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> I choose not to greatly emphasize my hatred of spelling errors.
> 
> I like well-made automatic watches, so absolute accuracy isn't needed.
> 
> You are forgiven. Though if I reach strike three, I'm going to come to your house and disable your fuse box . . . Then again, that would be about as effective as punishing a woman by taking her shoe-shopping. :thinking:




If I win the lottery and suddenly become filthy rich, I'm going to buy Monocrom a really nice automatic watch. But if he comes to my house to disable my fuse box he only gets a beer......maybe two.

I'll see you guys over on AZPops thread, where we have a lot more leeway for playful banter.

BTW Monocrom, nice hit. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank You.

If you become filthy rich, I'll be happy with a Bremont Solo.

If I win the lottery, I'll be happy with a Patek Philippe.

BTW, those are watches, not beers. 

Overall, yeah; large quantities of money can satisfy me. If I had won the lottery 10 years ago, I likely would have spent it all by now and be broke. Wondering what I had bought. Not the case today. Control that money, don't let it control you.


----------



## H-Man (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd start a company so that I can keep my name out of the goldigger sights, then I'd take some time off of work to fix up my parent's house up.


----------



## AZPops (Aug 30, 2012)

H-Man said:


> I'd start a company so that I can keep my name out of the goldigger sights, then I'd take some time off of work to fix up my parent's house up.




Sorry for going off topic, but H-Man, the area, or background shown in this photo look familiar?







My boy (on the right) got some of his training (he was pulled from the program after approx. 6 weeks) in Ojai!


However to stay on topic. I'd love to be in a position to buy a ranch in this area!


----------



## H-Man (Aug 30, 2012)

AZPops said:


> Sorry for going off topic, but H-Man, the area, or background shown in this photo look familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks familiar, but can't put my finger on it. Seems to be close to the country club. (I just realized that there are 2 golf courses in ojai)


----------



## Empire (Aug 30, 2012)

H-Man said:


> Looks familiar, but can't put my finger on it. Seems to be close to the country club. (I just realized that there are 2 golf courses in ojai)


Where is Ojai?


----------



## H-Man (Aug 30, 2012)

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q=ojai
Ventura county, north of Ventura.
From where you are, take the 5 north to the 101 north, then take the 33 north.


----------



## AZPops (Aug 30, 2012)

H-Man said:


> Looks familiar, but can't put my finger on it. Seems to be close to the country club. (I just realized that there are 2 golf courses in ojai)





Your satellite map doesn't show it since it wasn't built when the photo was taken (however it does show the old water treatment facility). But we were at the New Santa Paula Water Recycling Facility located at Corporation Street and 126 (or Santa Paula Hwy) back in 2009 - 2010. So y'all are behind the large mountain range in the photo.

Directly after Calvin was rescued from the Corning Shelter by a volunteer for the NDSDF. He was driven to the NDSDF's Headquarters in Ojai to qualify, then start his training.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Aug 30, 2012)

I would buy a Lighthouse by the beach


----------



## kwak (Aug 30, 2012)

It's only money, so no it wouldn't make any difference to me at all.


----------



## H-Man (Aug 30, 2012)

AZPops said:


> Your satellite map doesn't show it since it wasn't built when the photo was taken (however it does show the old water treatment facility). But we were at the New Santa Paula Water Recycling Facility located at Corporation Street and 126 (or Santa Paula Hwy) back in 2009 - 2010. So y'all are behind the large mountain range in the photo.
> 
> Directly after Calvin was rescued from the Corning Shelter by a volunteer for the NDSDF. He was driven to the NDSDF's Headquarters in Ojai to qualify, then start his training.


Y'all. What a fine word.
Back on topic: I kinda want a supra or MR2.


----------



## Launch Mini (Aug 30, 2012)

_If I did happen to win the lottery, I would do the following...
_I have a few friends with mortgages on thier homes. I would approach thier banks/mortgage holders with blank cheques, and have the mortgages paid off without telling my friends.
So now comes the first of the next month, payment is due, and NOTHING gets charged to my friends.
This is the fun part, but unfortunately I could not witness it first hand.
The friends check thier bank accounts to see no payment was made. 
They panic, and call the bank. "What happened, why didn't my payment go through?"
Bank - "You have no mortgage to be paid Mr X"
Oh to be a fly on the wall for that conversation.

So, yeah, that would make me happy.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 4, 2012)

Echo63 said:


> I don't know if it would make me happier, but it would reduce the stress of day to day living.
> 
> I have a job I love, a nice car (ok, it's nothing special, but it is perfect for what I use a car for) a wife I adore, and who adores me, 3 awesome cats.
> i live in a fairly poor rental house, but the rent is rediculously cheap, and it's 15mins from work (20 on a bad day) moving would cost much more, so we are staying put for now
> ...




I looked into Caterhams about a year ago, and in the UK you can get them fairly cheap, but after they are sent here, they become much more expensive! But there's another way. There's a guy over at Hotrodders forums who has a "Track-T" which I believe is a 1920's T-Bucket kit car with modern suspension, engine, trans, brakes, etc. It weights less than 2000 lbs, seats 2, and rides like a high performance go-cart on the road, kinda like a Caterham, but with a much more powerful American V-8. It does blisteringly fast 1/4 mile times too. They can be had or built for like $20,000 or maybe less.

I'd probably add one of them to my collection if I became super wealthy.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 4, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I remember reading about a man who sold his business for about 20 million dollars. He retired but only increased his spending by about 15%. His children had grown up watching their father work hard every day. It wasn't untill after they had finished collage and became successful that their parents informed them they were going to inherent some serious money. They had already established their fathers work ethic. The parents didn't want money to spoil their children.
> 
> ~ Chance





^^Thats rare! More often that not, you see the sons and daughters of the wealthy being given everything they want. Another college year just started here, and I see 19-22 year-olds driving $80,000 Porsches and $60,000 BMW's around town.

Thats one thing I wouldnt do. Who wants kids with bad attitudes, greedy, selfish, ungrateful, etc.? Thats usually what you get when you spoil your kids, but many rich people dont seem to mind......

I would probably buy my kids a car, but I would make sure they get jobs and pay their insurance at least, and only buy them inexpensive cars. No $80,000 Porsches!


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 4, 2012)

One of my good friends in college married his highschool sweetheart a few weeks after they were done with college, then her parents informed them that their wedding gift was her 5 million dollars share of the secret inheritance from their grandparents selling their company.
To say that it made her little sister "popular" on campus would be a bit of understatement.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 4, 2012)

TORCH_BOY said:


> I would buy a Lighthouse by the beach


 
A lighthouse would be great. I've wanted a retired engine house (fire station) for years. I love the architecture, and the fire-pole would be a blast. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 4, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> A lighthouse would be great. I've wanted a retired engine house (fire station) for years. I love the architecture, and the fire-pole would be a blast.
> 
> ~ Chance



In some jurisdictions, when they decommission a firehouse and allow the public to buy it; they force you to remove the poles and cover over the holes for safety / litigation purposes.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 5, 2012)

No problem. I'm filthy-rich. My firehouse would soon have a new pole, right next to the restored fire-engine. :devil:

~ Filthy-Rich Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe a filthy rich chance in Hell. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 6, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Maybe a filthy rich chance in Hell. :thumbsup:




ÖK........you löst me. Please explain.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry. Just a play on words. You know, as in a snowball's chance in Hell.


----------



## Mr.Sun (Sep 6, 2012)

100% off the grid, state of the art compound.....Secluded with machine guns and land mines for a start


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Mr. Sun,

Welcome to CPF. :welcome:

A friend of mine did pretty much that in Northern California. He was sure that Peak Oil was going to happen in just a few years. I'll ask you the same question I asked him. If/when "IT" hits the fan, sooner or later the unprepared will come knocking on your door. Perhaps a family of four, starving, begging you to help......What now? Turn them away, let them starve.....what if they just keep begging and refuse to leave.....would you be able to pull the trigger on the 50 cal. and turn a six year old girl into red mist?

~ Chance


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello Chance,

That topic would be a better fit to the *CPF Underground*, please feel free to post it there if you wish.
Further discussion along these lines would be off-topic for this thread. Thanks,


----------



## Mr.Sun (Sep 6, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Hi Mr. Sun,
> 
> Welcome to CPF. :welcome:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the welcome  , tons of great and interesting topics ! I will have to digress to the response to your provocative question, I've got a snow balls chance in hell of being that kind of rich.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 6, 2012)

Same here Mr. Sun, since I don't play the Lottery (I figure my chances of winning are the same as those who do) nor do I have any filthy-rich relatives.

I'd still like to come over to your house and play with your cool toys though.

~ Chance


----------



## Jerrycobra (Sep 6, 2012)

money is great, i can buy all the toys i want, but it to me having a lady that is faithful to me will out do any amount of money


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Kestrel,

Right you are Sir. Thank you for the kind and gentle reminder. :goodjob:

~ Chance


----------



## Mr.Sun (Sep 6, 2012)

Jerrycobra said:


> money is great, i can buy all the toys i want, but it to me having a lady that is faithful to me will out do any amount of money




Hallelujah Brother


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 6, 2012)

Yup, a good woman is another thing money can't buy.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 7, 2012)

mossyoak said:


> One of my good friends in college married his highschool sweetheart a few weeks after they were done with college, then her parents informed them that their wedding gift was her 5 million dollars share of the secret inheritance from their grandparents selling their company.
> To say that it made her little sister "popular" on campus would be a bit of understatement.




Yeah, but the happiest and luckiest person was the new husband! Imagine just getting married and realizing you and your spouse are being given 5 million dollars....That you absolutely never saw coming!

But its not the husbands money, so he cant go out and buy a Caterham or a Cadillac CTS-V automatically. 


I went to school with a girl who's parents had died in a car accident when she was very young, so she was raised by her grandparents who were pretty old as I recall, and just about 1 year after we graduated high school, she inherited this huge, beautiful historic horse farm right down the road from my house on about 100 acres of gorgeous rolling S.E. Pennsylvania rural land that had become a HOT real estate area about 10 years earlier since its rural but fairly close to Wilmington De, Baltimore Md, Phil Pa, etc. They bred race horses there, and they had lots of money in investments and other real estate. So she was an instant multi-millionaire at age 19....

But I have no idea how she's doing as I have not seen her since about a year after that. She was a straight A student and seemed very responsible though, so I'm sure she's doing well.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 7, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Yup, a good woman is another thing money can't buy.




Yep, and women are lucky, because all us guys are great, so its easy to find a great guy after all......LOL


I did have a best friend who got in a terrible car accident in 1987 with another friend of mine(who was driving the car), and due to the stupid idea of blowing through a rural stop sign late at night, after drinking over at my place, they got hit HARD in Rob's VW Rabbit by a full size car and hammered up against a telephone pole down in a ditch, and Mike ended up with punctured lungs, badly broken leg, ruptured spleen, internal bleeding, etc. Mike almost died in intensive care about 3 times over the next 24 hours, but they patched him up. I offered them the option of crashing at my place, but Rob insisted on driving. 

I was supposed to be in that car that night, because I'd left my new motorcycle over at Rob's house, but I didnt want to drink and drive, so I gave him my keys to my bike and asked him to ride it back over to me the next day, followed by Mike in his car. Crazy thing is, I NEVER let anyone ride my bike, least of all Rob! So I consider that one of those "someone's looking out for you" instances.

So Mike sued Rob's insurance company and walked away with 2 separate payments of about $75,000 each. The first half he spent wisely by putting a down payment on a town house, married his sociopathic girlfriend(who we had both dated), and bought a decent used car, etc. Then his evil wife began(or continued) cheating on him, started partying every night leaving Mike at home with their young son, etc. Then they divorced, and MIke got the other $75,000, and blew most of it on a vacation in Jamaica for 4 months, which he had invited me to attend, but I had a new apartment, didnt want to lose my job, etc.,, so he brought and paid for Rob's vacation too. Then he bought a $2,500 home studio recording system(Yamaha). Shortly he had sold the town house and blown every penny and had nothing to show for it.

Then in 1991, he came out of the closet and became fully gay, then in 1994 hooked up with an older man, stayed with him til 2005, when Mike began using drugs because of depression, losing his hair, and a very early mid-life crisis, so Jim broke up with him. Then Mike hung himself......

My other best friend died of a freak heart attack in his sleep in 2004! His father had just died of a heart attack 2 years earlier too.


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 7, 2012)

She has a very strong "what mine is yours" ideal. 

But he's happy driving a 99 camry. 




HighlanderNorth said:


> Yeah, but the happiest and luckiest person was the new husband! Imagine just getting married and realizing you and your spouse are being given 5 million dollars....That you absolutely never saw coming!
> 
> But its not the husbands money, so he cant go out and buy a Caterham or a Cadillac CTS-V automatically.
> 
> ...


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 13, 2012)

ABTOMAT said:


> People who have money and know how to keep it...



Interesting article about this. Basically showing that the ability to [self] delay gratification is one of the key skills in life, to the point that kids who can do it, tend to be more successful:

http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_facto...l_is_linked_to_weighing_less_as_an_adult.html





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I remember reading about a man who sold his business for about 20 million dollars.





ABTOMAT said:


> A man works hard and finally sells his business



I've been thinking about this all day. The goal seems to be to have something you can make or get to sell to get a bunch of cash, so you can _be_ rich. But who were the guy(s) with the 20 million and why would they (who already have all that cash and presumably already _are_ rich), want to trade all that for a business.

Its a key mind set. Static assets (house/car) rarely appreciate and when they do 5% a year, we feel thrilled. Bank accounts paying half that on savings are considered good. Passive shares appreciating 10% used to be expected and with few exceptions, would be outstanding over the last few years. None of these things are what those guys are after. 

They could do 1000 other things with that cash, but lined up to buy out the retiree. Because the levels of return on investment and control in primary/active business ownership, exceeds all other options.


----------



## jasonck08 (Sep 13, 2012)

ElectronGuru said:


> Its a key mind set. Static assets (house/car) rarely appreciate and when they do 5% a year, we feel thrilled. Bank accounts paying half that on savings are considered good.



Savings accounts paying 2.5%?  Where do you bank? :huh:

Many banks these days give under 0.1% interest these days.


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes, it would make me happy. Pay the house in full, go on vacation with the wifey which is long overdue, and put everything left in the bank for the future of our kids (no kids yet) and grand kids.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 13, 2012)

jasonck08 said:


> Savings accounts paying 2.5%?  Where do you bank? :huh:



Its an illustrative number, to easily compare the examples these investors are avoiding. Your also not going to get 10% this year from an index fund. That said, the first rule in banking, never use a bank. Credit unions consistently pay more and charge less.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Sep 14, 2012)

It really depends on ones personality and over all morals, some people would become happier while others would gradually destroy themselves. 

For me I think it would make me happy, I could stay home and raise my baby boy, and future kids we have. Then when they go back to school, I'd go back to school and start learning again. I'd start my own flashlight and gadget store after I got an engineering degree. Don't get me wrong, I like carpentry as I was born in lower class and worked my way up. If it wasn't for my wife I'd still be lower class. I met her fell for her hard, she was a student at university and as we got closer she taught me I could believe in my self I quit the warehouse I was working at and apprenticed to be a carpenter to support her. Little did I know she liked school so much, she became a lawyer oo: that was expensive but we've managed to get through and first by a condo, then later a house. 
Id say we are middle class, but with how much we owe, I'd say we are just good at makin payments. 

Filthy rich, would give me more time for family which is what makes me happiest 


Kendall


----------



## H-Man (Sep 14, 2012)

Just to clarify, I would get a beat up car and rebuild it. It ain't mine until I've thrown a <explicit form of dangit> tool because of it, although that means a Toyota built car is hard to make mine.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 14, 2012)

I hope to one day find a junked out 1970 Chevy Monte Carlo, and have it rebuilt to its muscle car glory days. 

If I was creating a fictional, hard-core, [email protected]$$ detective for one of my novels; that's the ride I'd give him.


----------



## yliu (Sep 16, 2012)

Money doesn't make you happy, but it sure helps you to be happy

Winning the lottery would definitely make me happier... even more flashlights:devil:


----------



## BVH (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd pick up a brand new Spectrolab NightSun just for the fun of it. Maybe it's little brother, the Starburst too. But then I'd have to pick up something to mount them on so maybe a Bell Jet Ranger.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 16, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> I hope to one day find a junked out 1970 Chevy Monte Carlo, and have it rebuilt to its muscle car glory days.
> 
> If I was creating a fictional, hard-core, [email protected]$$ detective for one of my novels; that's the ride I'd give him.





Thats interesting because I had a close friend from back the 80's to mid 90's(when he was transferred to Maine) named Scott W., and he was always into '60-73' Chevy's, as I was into Fords then, and the car he liked the most aside from the 1970-1973 camaro(he owned a '73 Camaro) was the 1970 Monte carlo. There really havent been a whole lot of them on the street for a long time, not even in the 80's when every other car was still either a '68-'72 Chevelle, or a '68-'74 Nova! He was the only person I ever met who was heavily into the '70 Monte Carlo. I dont know why that is because its a good looking car, but there just werent ever many of them around when I was growing up for some reason...

You are just about as likely to see that car as you are to see one of my favorite older cars, the 1965 Mercury Comet, although I did see a '65 Mercury Comet Cyclone on the road just the other day for the first time in 20 years! They only made that body style one year.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 16, 2012)

ElectronGuru said:


> Interesting article about this. Basically showing that the ability to [self] delay gratification is one of the key skills in life, to the point that kids who can do it, tend to be more successful:
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_facto...l_is_linked_to_weighing_less_as_an_adult.html
> 
> ...





I've listened to several top investment experts, and they say the key to retiring with lots of money is not to spend too much of it on flashlights.....


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 16, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> Thats interesting because I had a close friend from back the 80's to mid 90's(when he was transferred to Maine) named Scott W., and he was always into '60-73' Chevy's, as I was into Fords then, and the car he liked the most aside from the 1970-1973 camaro(he owned a '73 Camaro) was the 1970 Monte carlo. There really havent been a whole lot of them on the street for a long time, not even in the 80's when every other car was still either a '68-'72 Chevelle, or a '68-'74 Nova! He was the only person I ever met who was heavily into the '70 Monte Carlo. I dont know why that is because its a good looking car, but there just werent ever many of them around when I was growing up for some reason...



Saw the '70 Monte Carlo once, and that was all it took. Although the interior was in a horrible state. (It looked as though several people were trapped in it for several weeks and had eaten the seats and the rest of the interior.) There's just a part of me that hates being "Me Too." I tend to prefer cars and watches that aren't owned by a huge percentage of folks. Even my current ride is so rare that if I described it to you, and you saw it driving by on the streets of NYC; wave . . . Cause that's going to be me behind the wheel. (It doesn't even have a custom paint-job.)

I'll buy a Bremont Solo before I'd buy an Omega Planet Ocean. Just part of my personality.


----------



## dudemar (Sep 17, 2012)

Being filthy rich wouldn't necessarily make me happier, but it would certainly make my life a lot easier. Most of my stress and problems always came from work, and with wealth it would eliminate this. I can be my own boss and pursue my dreams! :twothumbs


----------



## tab665 (Sep 17, 2012)

as far as material objects go i dont think id splurge much other than fixing up my '83 el camino. id spend a lot of it on vacationing and traveling with the wife.


----------



## Cataract (Sep 19, 2012)

YES, being filthy rich would make me happier by eliminating my current debts, enabling me to stop working, move away from the congestion, noise and frustrations of the city and I could do whatever I want to when I want (mostly hiking, kayaking and travelling to see the country in different countries.) Plus I wouldn't have to worry about money anymore (of course, no huge mansion in sight and no need for a ferrari... a Charger SRT would be perfect) . I don't believe one second I'd be happy as Buddha, but it would take something really really bad to make me feel miserable.


----------



## Marmaduke (Sep 20, 2012)

Lottery winner millionaires almost always run out of the money in a very short time, they also have unusually high rates of divorce, depression, and suicide.


----------



## Cataract (Sep 20, 2012)

Marmaduke said:


> Lottery winner millionaires almost always run out of the money in a very short time, they also have unusually high rates of divorce, depression, and suicide.



There was a couple around here that won a million sometime in the 80's. The next year they owed a million. Some years later, they won 10 million and a year or two after that they were in debt by 2 millions. Don't spend what you win; just the interest, if that.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 20, 2012)

Marmaduke said:


> Lottery winner millionaires almost always run out of the money in a very short time, they also have unusually high rates of divorce, depression, and suicide.



Not surprised. Some folks are just stupid with money. Existing marriage problems just get worse when a spouse realizes that they really don't have to stay married, because now they can afford to leave.


----------



## PCC (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd be able to quit this dead end job. That'll make me really happy at this point.


----------



## Mr.Sun (Sep 20, 2012)

Probably not happier ........ At my station in life things are pretty good , I'm lucky. There is one thing that's completely frivolous that I would buy given the these circumstances, 2 completely loaded 2013 Mercedes-Benz G-class G63 AMGs one for the bride and one for me


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Sep 20, 2012)

didn't want to post in this thread

but to the OP

Hell yes ! what are you, nuts ? I'd give a lot of it away, and become happier that way.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 22, 2012)

127.0.0.1 said:


> didn't want to post in this thread
> 
> but to the OP
> 
> Hell yes ! what are you, nuts ? I'd give a lot of it away, and become happier that way.





I asked because not everyone is happier with lots of money! Where is Curt Cobain?

But to be truthful, I really cant imagine that I'd be less happy, but then again, there would be some serious responsibility with LOTS of money, and LOTS of moochers to deal with....


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 22, 2012)

PCC said:


> I'd be able to quit this dead end job. That'll make me really happy at this point.





You dont know how long I would say that every single day! It happened from my 1st job while in high school in 1984-1986 through around 2000. Then I began working for myself, and for the most part, I kinda enjoy what I do most of the time. I dont have to deal with unreasonable bosses, although I do rarely have to deal with unreasonable customers, but not often. Plus, I can CHOOSE to dump unreasonable customers. There's an old saying: The customer is always right, unless they are wrong! I can make my own hours, rules, and run things my way. I am now making less than I was 5 years ago, but it'll get better(hopefully)


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 22, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> I asked because not everyone is happier with lots of money! Where is Curt Cobain?



I would be! That's the truth. Poor Kurt Cobain had drug issues mixed with psychological problems. Never a good combination.



> But to be truthful, I really cant imagine that I'd be less happy, but then again, there would be some serious responsibility with LOTS of money, and LOTS of moochers to deal with....



Know who you can trust. If the answer is no one, take an accounting course to keep track of all your money.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 22, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> I would be! That's the truth. Poor Kurt Cobain had drug issues mixed with psychological problems. Never a good combination.
> 
> 
> 
> Know who you can trust. If the answer is no one, take an accounting course to keep track of all your money.



Yep! Your second sentence couldmnt be more true! How many wealthy people have been completely taken through the ringer by accountants, investment people, etc. I'm amazed at how often I hear that celebrities hire corrupt money people who rip them off or throw their money away on stupid investments!


----------



## jtr1962 (Sep 23, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> You dont know how long I would say that every single day! It happened from my 1st job while in high school in 1984-1986 through around 2000. Then I began working for myself, and for the most part, I kinda enjoy what I do most of the time. I dont have to deal with unreasonable bosses, although I do rarely have to deal with unreasonable customers, but not often. Plus, I can CHOOSE to dump unreasonable customers. There's an old saying: The customer is always right, unless they are wrong! I can make my own hours, rules, and run things my way. I am now making less than I was 5 years ago, but it'll get better(hopefully)


Same thing here. I hated working with a passion when I worked for others. Now that I've been my own boss working at home since 1992 I don't mind it that much other than not making enough money.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd love to be self-employed. I'm one of those folks who'll happily work hard to make a decent living. Don't even need to be rich. I have generally simple tastes and a lifestyle that mainly includes having fun with my friends during my off time. Thing is, I switched careers awhile ago; and Wow is it ever a pain in the neck getting someone wanting to hire you with zero experience.


----------



## Cataract (Sep 24, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> I asked because not everyone is happier with lots of money! Where is Curt Cobain?
> 
> [...]



If anyone here is less happy for winning a big amount of money, give it to me: I'm sure my hapiness will make them happy as well  




Monocrom said:


> I'd love to be self-employed. I'm one of those folks who'll happily work hard to make a decent living. Don't even need to be rich. I have generally simple tastes and a lifestyle that mainly includes having fun with my friends during my off time. Thing is, I switched careers awhile ago; and Wow is it ever a pain in the neck getting someone wanting to hire you with zero experience.



I had the opposite problem at one point: I had too much or irrelevant experience for some of the jobs I applied for (jobs were hard to find here right around 9/11), so I made some "customized" resumes that put emphasis on the bits I thought employers would be interested in. T'was hit and miss, got me some interviews but in the end I worked 2 years for a landscaper (I studied electronics!)


----------



## Mr.Sun (Sep 24, 2012)

Curt Cobain offed himself to get away from his wife !!!! :hairpull:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 24, 2012)

I think he genuinely loved her. His inner demons were too strong.

Back on topic, I'd go on a month-long Vegas vacation with my close circle of friends. Pay for everything. But make it completely clear this was a one-off, a one time thing, so they should enjoy themselves. A month of rest, relaxation, and fun.


----------



## jellydonut (Sep 24, 2012)

It would. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EB-5_visa

I would be able to a) get my own place, b) not be hampered by unemployment as I am now, c) finally be able to visit my girlfriend.

Sure, a nice place, fancy cars, I guess. But most importantly the above.

I guess if I was actually in a financially sound situation it wouldn't make me all that much happier.


----------



## dudemar (Sep 25, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> I asked because not everyone is happier with lots of money! Where is Curt Cobain?
> 
> But to be truthful, I really cant imagine that I'd be less happy, but then again, there would be some serious responsibility with LOTS of money, and LOTS of moochers to deal with....



A lot of my friends (now former) burned their bridges a long time ago, so moochers won't be an issue for me. Should they come back around I'll give them a friendly reminder of why they parted ways.




Monocrom said:


> Back on topic, I'd go on a month-long Vegas vacation with my close circle of friends. Pay for everything. But make it completely clear this was a one-off, a one time thing, so they should enjoy themselves. A month of rest, relaxation, and fun.



I would move to Portland, OR and live the rest of my days in a quiet existence. I would love to wake up in the morning and do whatever I want. Instead of groaning "I gotta go to work..." every morning, I can go to Canon Beach or explore all the different food carts.

Here's my plan to settle down: buy my own house. Enroll in a community college to get my bio degree. Meet a cute girl, buy a Porsche and drive her around the Columbia River Gorge. Take a stroll downtown and do whatever we please. Stop off at PDX and hop on a plane to Japan for the week. Drop everything in an instant, get in a car, and drive. Go on an adventure. Explore. Live life.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Sep 25, 2012)

Mr.Sun said:


> Curt Cobain offed himself to get away from his wife !!!! :hairpull:




For what its worth, if I woke up tomorrow married to Courtney Love, I'd off myself too! I forgot about that fact, so I guess he DOES get a pass!

From what I read and watched in a documentary, he was just about to leave her anyway, and they werent even living together.

II would probably help out a few family members with some money, even though most dont need help(why arent they giving ME money?) I'd try to not waste the money, but I would want to be comfortable. Fortunately, I dont partake in any of the vices I used to occasionally partake in, so that wouldnt be an issue, as it is for many who get money all the sudden. I dont even drink anymore, and now I dont smoke either.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 17, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> I hope to one day find a junked out 1970 Chevy Monte Carlo, and have it rebuilt to its muscle car glory days.
> 
> If I was creating a fictional, hard-core, [email protected]$$ detective for one of my novels; that's the ride I'd give him.



I'm tripping on this. I grew up in a '72. After serving as the family car, it became my sisters first car, which she took off to college. Until the guy in front of her stopped suddenly, wrecking both cars. 

I traded first cars with her and dad and I proceeded to repair it. Swapped out the bumper, grill, hood, and both fenders. Engine bay was huge (even for a 350), so the block just needed a new fan. With all the good parts installed and lined up, we got it painted in the original metallic blue. Looked good as new.

Was looking pretty for a few months until I came out one day and it was gone. Stolen right off the street!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 18, 2013)

Damn! Sorry to hear that. She must have been sweet.


----------



## Neginfluence04 (Sep 18, 2013)

I think what would make me happy is watching my daughter grow up, have zero debt, and spending a lot more quality time with my wife and immediate family.


----------



## jorn (Sep 18, 2013)

Nah. Got the money i need. Far-far from ritch, but never completly broke. 
Saw a map some years ago, showing where the "happy pepole" lives. And the ritch parts of the world looked like a place with lots of depressed pepole. The poor parts was happy. You cant buy feelings. Like happyness.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well you can use whatever your need now - say to pay off a car or mortgage. Give the rest away to a charity if it DOESN'T make you happy. How saving just a fraction of it and helping others out with the rest NOT make a person happy?


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 18, 2013)

jorn said:


> Nah. Got the money i need. Far-far from ritch, but never completely broke.
> Saw a map some years ago, showing where the "happy pepole" lives. And the ritch parts of the world looked like a place with lots of depressed people. The poor parts was happy. You cant buy feelings. Like happiness.



No offense but I have a very hard time believing that folks who live in parts of America under soul-crushing poverty are actually happy.


----------



## jorn (Sep 19, 2013)

True, but.. I dont think more money equals more happyness. If you visit places where money dont even exist, like a tribe deep in the amazonas or africa, you will see lots of smiles. The stressed ritch folks in wall street dont seem to spend mutch of the day laughing.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Sep 19, 2013)

I don't know if I'd be HAPPIER but I'd definitely be less STRESSED which could potentially make me happier.


----------



## zespectre (Sep 19, 2013)

For me, money has always and ONLY been a means to do the stuff I have lined up in my head. Were I to find myself suddenly filthy rich I could start moving along the queue of specific things I'd like to do (call it a super bucket-list) and believe me, I have more things lined up than I could do in TWO lifetimes. The -start- of the adventure would be a first rate motorhome, a little more camera gear, and a meandering photography tour of the United States that would result in a nice, thick, high quality, travel photo-book.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 19, 2013)

jorn said:


> True, but.. I don't think more money equals more happiness. If you visit places where money doesn't even exist, like a tribe deep in the Amazon or Africa, you will see lots of smiles. The stressed rich folks in Wall Street don't seem to spend much of the day laughing.



I understand what you're saying. Money won't buy you happiness. But it can bring about contentment and financial security. Though both assume you're dealing with an individual intelligent and mature enough not to try to keep up with the Joneses, play the whole status symbol / display of wealth B.S., etc.

Many simply are not ... especially some of the greedy dudes on Wall Street. If you see one of them grinning from ear-to-ear ... That's a horrifically bad sign.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Sep 19, 2013)

zespectre said:


> The -start- of the adventure would be a first rate motorhome, a little more camera gear, and a meandering photography tour of the United States that would result in a nice, thick, high quality, travel photo-book.



Whenever I think of travel photography, I think of this guy:

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=16309306#post16309306

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=16153134#post16153134

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=16143602#post16143602

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showpost.php?p=16012420&postcount=2764




Monocrom said:


> I understand what you're saying. Money won't buy you happiness. But it can bring about contentment and financial security. Though both assume you're dealing with an individual intelligent and mature enough not to try to keep up with the Joneses, play the whole status symbol / display of wealth B.S., etc.



Money is like oxygen. Low on it and you struggle. Have enough and you breath easy. Have to much and you run around looking for your next high.

The social aspect is just SOP human behavior. The point of paying 14M for some painting is because you want to better the guy who paid 10M for his. The numbers themselves mean nothing, except in comparison to other people's numbers.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 19, 2013)

I think that oxygen analogy is spot-on.


----------



## cowsmilk (Sep 19, 2013)

Having no debt or any financial stress is happiness, to me, whether that's thousands or millions.


----------



## vkimo (Sep 20, 2013)

I think the secret for me is to win _just enough_. As in enough to pay off my parent's place and buy a new home outright for myself. Anything more than that and I'd probably have a pet giraffe and a solid gold Maglite.


----------



## Canuke (Sep 20, 2013)

Would it make me happier? I say yes, mainly because I already have a plan for it.

I'll take "filthy rich" to mean at least 15x more money than you would need to be merely "comfortable" for the rest of your life, something like $50 million, in 2013 dollars

On the well-known phenomenon of lottery winners ending miserable/bankrupt or both: I don't think that being poor per se prior to hitting the jackpot is the reason why that happens. I think it's because lottery playing itself is an indicator of the very mindset that keeps these people poor, and renders them vulnerable to the kinds of problems seen among so many winners afterwards. Ever heard the saying that "lotteries are a tax on people who are bad at math?" By definition, lottery winners are drawn from the pool of people who think playing lotteries is a good idea.

On relationships changing. Oh yes, that happens. I think I have an advantage in this department, however. In addition to being discreet in setting my affairs up after the win (lawyer and accountant get the phone calls, right after my mom), I'm not morally vulnerable to any sort of altruism. Here I don't mean benevolence; there are charities I would support, and family goes without saying too. I mean the idea that there exists some sort of unchosen obligation or duty to the "less fortunate". Anyone drops even a *hint* of entitlement mentality, and that's it; one strike and you're out. Better off without, I say; with friends like that... 

Beyond that, the help I give would be at my initiative, and would often be clandestine (an earlier poster's idea of paying off someone's debt behind their back appeals to me a lot.) I am inclined to agree that there can be a lot of joy in helping others, but my reward is in the helping and in the results... especially when a person is moved by anonymous generosity to look at their fellow man more optimistically; when you don't know who in a crowd gave you a hand, you're more inclined to extend goodwill to anyone in that crowd. A nice multiplier effect there, I'd say.

Being rich can make you paranoid, yes... there *are* lots of people out for your wealth, some of them the people whose job it's supposed to be to protect you from such things. But in addition to the legal protections, there's ways of having backups within backups. I also think that while I might not need a job anymore, one should always be doing something... working, studying, learning, and volunteering too. There's no shortage of things to do in the world, and a living mind is an active one. 

In the same way that you might have a rags-to-riches plan like I'm talking about here, have a riches-to-rags plan too, a sort of financial Condition Yellow. If I remain capable of living well without the money, the fear of losing it all just doesn't have the same sting, and having backups within backups helps too.

So I'd say, absolutely it would make me happier. Not only because I am confident in my plans for how I'd handle it, but there's these specific reasons: I would be able to get the best of the best treatment for my wife should her cancer ever come back... and in the meantime, it would make it easier to get the most out of the "extra time" I'm having with her right now.

Money is a means, not an end. It helps to have ends in life should you suddenly come into a lot of means.


----------



## Rexlion (Sep 21, 2013)

Somebody want to experiment with this? Give me the millions of dollars to make me filthy rich, and in a few years I'll let you know if it made me happier.

I think I _would_ be happier if I didn't ever have the stresses related to my work, 
if I didn't have to put in any more 17 hour days (I'm self employed, btw, but if I don't work my @$$ off the bills won't get paid), 
if I could secretly pay off my close relatives' debts, 
if I could take off in an RV any time of year to sightsee & take photos, 
if I knew that I could cover the cost of anything my DW and I might need (including medical care... I'm not sure I can even afford the _insurance_ next year!),
and if I could sell this little house in the city and build a tornado-resistant home with a nice view in the country. 
Wouldn't you?


----------



## Burgess (Sep 24, 2013)

Hmmm . . . .

I've often thought --

i would hire someone to carry my Camera Bag and Tripod !

:twothumbs
_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 12, 2013)

No, probably not. But the older I get, the more I'm willing to take a chance. 

~ Chance


----------



## Scarfinger (Oct 12, 2013)

Of course you would be happier. Life for one would be a bit easier. You could do the things you want to do vs. the things you need to do to get by.


----------

